
SMS Reminder – Business Idea Validation | I need your opinion - boobo94
Hi, my name is Bobo!<p>I have a business idea and I need your opinion.<p>This is a web application that allows you to schedule the date and time when an SMS will be sent to your customers. The purpose is to remind them about you, the next revision (car, ITP, gas, electricity, heating central), insurance or other services that expire. You will have the possibility to personalize the messages, to be closer to them. The customers are yours, you come with them, and you keep them by your side.<p>I am waiting for your honest answer to the following questions:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;N6cL1RYfjEZhnQMJ8
======
Kaze404
As someone who might be receiving one of those reminders, I hate it. Sorry.

